# one for the future



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

its a job to tell jimmy-- shes got some winter woolies on! what's her markings on the other side?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She looks like she is going to grow up to be a sturdy girl. Congratulations


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i can,t remember the other side lillie ,once she gets back here and gets the feeding she will come to it she,s def well bred he refused profit on her today


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Gonna be tough to keep clean lol  Congrats on the new cutie!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

She looks like a Teddy bear!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

what a cute little sh*T she is!!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Adorable. Her head looks small in proportion to her body though. Maybe its just all that fluff.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

old english saying; a good carriage horse has a head like a duchess , and an **** like the cook ( lol)


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Adorable. Her head looks small in proportion to her body though. Maybe its just all that fluff.


thanks sillybunny,please god it stays small,thats a great plus for a gypsy cob


----------

